
App Store Customer Reviews Now Require Purchase - transburgh
http://www.macrumors.com/iphone/2008/09/27/app-store-customer-reviews-now-require-purchase/
======
rit
I'm kind of surprised it took this long. It is always absurd to me to read
reviews of people who are using the review section like a comment thread
and/or just saying random crap. It's clear a lot of them haven't purchased the
apps in question.

Now if only apple will require at least some basic grammar and spelling.

------
MaysonL
Lousy UI design - you shouldn't give users the option to do something, and
then tell them they can't do it.

------
transburgh
too late. my app has been hit by a ton of people that say "I wont buy it till
it does X".

I can't believe it took Apple this long to do this.

